# northern pike and carp recipes?



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

does anyone have any recipes for northern pike because honestly i have no clue how to cook them or caro :eyeroll: :eyeroll: can yall post recipes for bost fish?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Northern Pike.....cook like you do walleyes or any other fish.

Carp....smoke them.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

norther pike is just as good as any other fish in my opinion, just have to watch out for all the bones.

The best way to use a carp is dig a hole in the ground throw the carp in that and plant a tomato on top of the hole. Wait all summer and at the end of summer you should have some great tasting tomatoes :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Northerns taste great on the grill. When i make them i put the fillet on a piece of tin foil and put butter in there and i like to put lemon pepper and seasoned salt then wrap it up and stick it on the grill until it gets flaky. Just make sure you put a lot of butter in there otherwise the fillet will stick to the tinfoil and get pretty crispy.


----------



## roadtriprod (Apr 23, 2003)

NORTHERN PIKE APPETIZER OR POOR MAN'S LOBSTER
Cut Northern fillets into 1 inch cubes (like herring). Combine water and 
4 to 6 beef bouillon cubes in large kettle. Bring to a boil. Add fish. When 
it comes to boil again remove from heat and drain immediately. Very important 
not to overcook. Serve with drawn butter or cocktail sauce


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

put pike on the grill in tinfoil with italian dressing :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pike Jerkey

Just kidding, but it does taste gross


----------

